# What do you use to keep sweat out of your eyes when cycling?



## Lauris (23 Jun 2019)

What are some really good accessories to keep sweat away from your eyes?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Jun 2019)

Cotton cap for me.

Failing that I ride faster and the wind does the rest.

Mind you now I’m 45 I have noticed my eyebrows are considerably thicker than they were.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jun 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Mind you now I’m 45 I have noticed my eyebrows are considerably thicker than they were.



Ah yes, part of getting old older. An attentive barber will ask you if you want to have them trimmed which should stop you looking like Dennis Healey.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2019)

A nice cool pub and a pint works for me once I start sweating.


----------



## Sharky (23 Jun 2019)

Track mitts


----------



## otek59 (23 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Ah yes, part of getting old older. An attentive barber will ask you if you want to have them trimmed which should stop you looking like Dennis Healey.


Dennis who?
.


----------



## OldShep (23 Jun 2019)

I use a slow down button


----------



## iandg (23 Jun 2019)

Back in the 90s there used to be an MTB racer who stuck a sanitary pad in the front of his helmet (according to Duffers). His name escapes me.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2019)

Thin skull when ever riding washed on a regular basis


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (23 Jun 2019)

Halo headbands. I think somebody on here recommended them back in the day. I never ride without one now!
https://www.haloheadbanduk.com/


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2019)

Skull cap under my bin lid.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Jun 2019)

https://www.biketart.com/clothing-c...MIisC-uqOA4wIVb7XtCh0RZQ8xEAQYCSABEgLB5_D_BwE

I have a couple of these, Pearl Izumi transfer lite headband. Lowest price that came up on google linked above.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2019)

a buff.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jun 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> a buff.


cut mine into 4 to make a sweat band


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2019)

cyberknight said:


> cut mine into 4 to make a sweat band



Bit 'arsh.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jun 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Bit 'arsh.


the free ones from C+ pulp mag


----------



## Broadside (23 Jun 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> Halo headbands. I think somebody on here recommended them back in the day. I never ride without one now!
> https://www.haloheadbanduk.com/



Thanks for that link, I’ve just bought one  

I normally use a Buff year round but on long summer rides it doesn’t stop the stinging sweat after a couple of hours, this Halo band sounds perfect.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2019)

Broadside said:


> Thanks for that link, I’ve just bought one
> 
> I normally use a Buff year round but on long summer rides it doesn’t stop the stinging sweat after a couple of hours, this Halo band sounds perfect.




when it gets wet just stick the other end over your noggin and the other end dry in the breeze.

I don't wear a helmet so this is easy for me.


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Jun 2019)

I tend to suffer from stinging eyes on as big event or first day of multi day tour. Then on day 2 the sweating no longer bothers me. Sweat can be literally pouring from my nose and chin and my eyes dont sting.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

Cycling cap. Simple


----------



## vickster (24 Jun 2019)

Hair


----------



## wonderloaf (24 Jun 2019)

'Nuff said:


----------



## Globalti (24 Jun 2019)

Buff here, it's warm in winter and cool in summer and prevents the helmet from getting smelly. Just rinse it out in the shower after the ride.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Jun 2019)

I find the lack of effort i put in stops me from sweating in the first place... the added bonus is one gets to spend more time cycling


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jun 2019)

The cap works brilliantly and the sweat tends to either evaporate and / or drip off the end of the peak away from your eyes.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jun 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> Halo headbands. I think somebody on here recommended them back in the day. I never ride without one now!
> https://www.haloheadbanduk.com/


This. 
Absolutely essential for me.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jun 2019)

T4tomo said:


> https://www.biketart.com/clothing-c7/pearl-izumi-unisex-transfer-lite-headband-white-one-size-p13602/s46941?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=pearl-izumi-transfer-lite-headband-white-one-size-colour-white-size-colour-white-size-one-size-pz9320508&utm_campaign=product+listing+ads&glCurrency=GBP&glCountry=GB&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIisC-uqOA4wIVb7XtCh0RZQ8xEAQYCSABEgLB5_D_BwE
> 
> I have a couple of these, Pearl Izumi transfer lite headband. Lowest price that came up on google linked above.


Have you used that biketart? Any good? Reliable?
I have a pearl izumi which looks like that in black. Very good. If I hang it over my handlebars at stops it will even dry out pretty well. Used a traditional tennis towelling thing on a recent long ride - after a fair bit of sweating and rain it was amazing how heavy the thing was. For back up purposes only.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jun 2019)

I have never used bike Tart. 

I have the pearl izumi band linked in black and white. 

Like you I like the fact its lightweight and wicking and just about dries off on a sunny cafe stop!


----------



## Nebulous (26 Jun 2019)

Its a huge problem for me. I sweat a lot and have no hair or eyebrows. Leaning forward it drops off the end of my helmet, but sitting more upright, particularly on a tough climb it can literally run into my eyes to the point I can't see. I wear a skull cap in colder weather, but it is too warm on hotter days. I've never tried a cyclecap.

I've sometimes wondered about that paste stuff some cricketers wear on their brows. If I angled it down it might direct the sweat away from my eyes.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jun 2019)

But have you tried a sweatband nebulous?


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jun 2019)

cyberknight said:


> cut mine into 4 to make a sweat band


I like your approach/style.
You could maybe get chopping on one of these - I think you might even get more than four.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sport-Wa...rentrq:92e426e516b0ac3cd3c95ff3ffabcecc|iid:1

Synthetic light summerweight so dry easily.


----------



## Nebulous (26 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> But have you tried a sweatband nebulous?



Just once, a cheap one. A bit of a disaster of a ride, so I had blotted it out of my memory. I didn't eat enough, didn't drink enough, and had to bail, calling to be collected. The temperature rose to over 30C in a long uphill section. I took off my helmet, hung it over my handlebars, took off the sweatband, wrapped it round my wrist and used it to wipe my head. 

I should probably give it another go.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2019)

I use the back of my right hand.


----------



## johnblack (27 Jun 2019)

I never noticeably sweat on the bike but the padding inside my helmet is always soaked come the end of the ride so it obviously takes the brunt.


----------



## Broadside (15 Jul 2019)

Nebulous said:


> Just once, a cheap one. A bit of a disaster of a ride, so I had blotted it out of my memory. I didn't eat enough, didn't drink enough, and had to bail, calling to be collected. The temperature rose to over 30C in a long uphill section. I took off my helmet, hung it over my handlebars, took off the sweatband, wrapped it round my wrist and used it to wipe my head.
> 
> I should probably give it another go.



Well it’s 3 weeks on since I bought a Halo headband, I’ve done lots of rides in hot weather and no stinging eyes!!! It is brilliant, the only problem is that it leaves a mark on my forehead for about an hour after a ride where the sweat channel sits!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (17 Jul 2019)

Same here. It is only when I stop the the taps gets turned on !


----------

